# Tonights double (or tripple) smoke!



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

First off a thank you. Over this past weekend i went to a local cigar event at Don Francisco Cigars here in central Jersey. Now only did i have the chance to sit down and enjoy a nice smoke, but i also had the pleasure of meeting a great BOTL, Mike.(i dont know if he is a member here or not) As if the conversation wasnt satisfying enough, Mike blew me away with my first ever Bomb! He threw me 5 sweet smokes, one of which didnt even make it out of the cigar shop! I was blown away by the generousity! Thanks a million mike!

And now for tonights double (or tripple?) smoke. We are talking food and cigars here folks. Tonight on the 14" weber smoky grill was a hybrid combination between a "fatty" and the serbian specialty "chevapchichi". Generaly chevapchichi is a mixture of both pork and beef mixed together, seasoned and rolled into 1"x4" logs. I took this meat and aplied it to a sausage "fatty" concept. So my 1.5 pound giant chevapchichi was stuffed with sharp chedder cheese and wrapped with bacon. I cooked this on my 14" weber via indirect heat for 2 1/2 hours, and then basted with BBQ sauce for 15 minutes. During all this i not only had time for 3 large rum and cokes and 2 becks, but also 2 nice cigars. I started with a Gurkha sherpa robusto. It was a fine and decent smoke, nothing special but it had decent flavor and burnt reasonably well. Then i moved onto a NUB that Mike had bombed me with. This was my first and i must say this was a really great smoke. Nice flavors and ultra smooth. It burnt perfect, ash was great, and it really made my day! Once again, thanks a ton Mike

So, thats it for now guys... and of course this post would suck without pictures... so here we go!

The generous Bomb from Mike (minus the Gran Habano that didnt make it out of the store )








And tonights smoking!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

That looks delicious. I am hungry for more food after dinner.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Joe,

3 large Rum and Cokes ad 2 becks in 2 1/2 hours? When are we hanging out? I'm in Sussex about 2hrs away from you and I have a grill that you can cook a Volvo on so..........................Jersey herf?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

That looks great.


----------



## beaglepower (Apr 18, 2009)

Dang. There is no need for any veggies in a great meal like that.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh boy, does that look good! Looks like a great date!


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

I think my heart stopped for a few beats just looking at that food!


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

scottw said:


> Joe,
> 
> 3 large Rum and Cokes ad 2 becks in 2 1/2 hours? When are we hanging out? I'm in Sussex about 2hrs away from you and I have a grill that you can cook a Volvo on so..........................Jersey herf?


Im a little busy at this time of the summer, but this sounds like something we should definatly do in the future.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

That looks amazing. thanks for sharing, at least with pics.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

(Mouth watering all over my keyboard) I'm hijacking that recipe bud!

I'll be mailing you a list of demands that will more than likely include a list of other mouth watering dishes, Haha! No but seriously that looks really good I can almost taste it. You should start a thread if you've got the time for it.


----------

